# Critter nation or Savic Royal



## Agapi (Jan 24, 2013)

We soon to have 7 rats sooo What cage to get. These both look similar but I have been know to make a few wrong purchases in my life so need a second opinion. http://www.bitsforpets.com/savic-royal-suite-p-3443.html http://www.critternationcage.com/


----------



## Kyleee Dupper (May 8, 2013)

Well i have the critter nation and i luv it 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## zurfaces (Jan 16, 2013)

I kind of liking the savic. It has raised edges on the level and built in scatter guards. I also like that it has toe masher guards when the doors are open. Id say use the cage calculator and see how many they will fit and compare that with the price. Also make sure you can order replacement parts if necessary. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RattieLove* (May 1, 2013)

Definitely go with the Savic. Like the person above said, it's much safer and easier to use, with built in guards and a raised pan to stop bedding being pushed out on it.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

The Savic should have the same dimensions of the CN and looks like it's probably more suited to rats than the CN, so I'd go for it.


----------



## WinonaGun42 (Feb 2, 2013)

I have a DCN. I love it. My rats love it. 
With that said, I think the Savic looks great. If I could have gotten the Savic in America, for around the same price as the DCN, I probably would have gotten the Savic. 
Actually, I like a lot of the Savic products. They seem well made, well designed and for a reasonable price. I just wish I could get more of them in the States.


----------

